# Origen Del Homosexualismo



## POCHA

Me gustaria saber cual es el origen de esto, respetando a cada uno de los participantes de este foro, sin ofender a nadie


----------



## Mei

Hola,

¿Cuando dices "esto" te refieres a que haya personas que sean homosexuales?

Yo creo que ha habido siempre, que se supiera o no ya es otra cosa, ¿no?

Saludos

Mei


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¿Homosexualismo? ¿es correcto? ¿no es homosexualidad?
En todo caso... creo que has hecho una pregunta muy difícil... hay quien atribuye un origen biológico, hay quien le atribuye un origen psicológico (traumático o no).
Me interesa saber ¿es realmente importante el origen?, ¿por qué deseas saberlo?


----------



## Talant

Supongo que se refiere más bien al porqué alguien es homosexual o heterosexual: es innato, es por motivos externos????

En cuanto al origen histórico, no hay duda que la homosexualidad es muy, muy antigua.

Mi resumen es que, básicamente, no tengo ni idea. Pero me parece muy posible que no sea innato, puesto que una especie que tienda a la homosexualidad no es tan competitiva (en el sentido de la evolución) como una que no lo es. Aunque algunos animales también tienen prácticas homosexuales (por ejemplo el chimpancé, algunas ranas) creo que no son exclusivas. Es decir, tienen relaciones con ejemplares de ambos sexos.

De todas formas, reitero que no tengo ni idea.

Un saludo


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

nabi said:
			
		

> pues me interesa saber porque parece que se estan acabando los "hombres" porque los que hay, son como los telefonos publicos:los que sirven ,estan ocupados, y el resto o son gays, alcoholicos, maltratan a las mujeres o terminan siendo travestis o tienen algo extraño.
> Ademas, si se conoce el origen de esto, podria evitarse que hayan mas ,no?


 
Nabi estamos en el siglo XXI y tu piensas que "hay hombres"?, me parece totalemente retrógrada esa idea.
Hombre es una persona de sexo (biologico) masculino, ese es un hombre... lo que haga con su rol social, afectivo-emocional o sexual no le resta el signo/significante de "hombre"
¿Tienen algo extraño? a menos de que sea por naturaleza hermafrodita, sn manos o con 8 dedos en cada una vería "algo extraño"
Lo que debemos evitar es que haya gente irracional que agreda física o verbalemente y no respete las ideologías agenas. No podemos hablar de amor al prógimo o amor Divino proliferando cosas como éstas.
Por otro lado, efectivamente, la homosexualidad es tan vieja como la humanidad, recordemos que los griegos antiguos se hacían sabios teniendo relaciones homosexuales con gente mayor, incluso ingiriendo el semen del sabio mayor.
Hoy la mercadotecnia ha descubierto que el homosexual es el mejor mercado que puede explotar, porque tiene el mismo nivel de ingresos que un heterosexual con la diferencia de que el primero vive para sí mismo, no tiene hijos que mantener, ni una esposa, entonces se convierte en un consumista en potencia. Es por ésto -creo yo- que hoy ellos mismos provocan que se abra la mente en los demás, para poder seguir con esta carrera consumista.
Dicen que ser gay está de moda, no lo creo, creo que es más bien que la sociedad moderna necesita diversidad para su supervivencia económica y se ha vuelto, por ende, más abierta...
No quiero aburrirlos so, aquí paro.


----------



## POCHA

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Nabi estamos en el siglo XXI y tu piensas que "hay hombres"?, me parece totalemente retrógrada esa idea.
> Hombre es una persona de sexo (biologico) masculino, ese es un hombre... lo que haga con su rol social, afectivo-emocional o sexual no le resta el signo/significante de "hombre"
> ¿Tienen algo extraño? a menos de que sea por naturaleza hermafrodita, sn manos o con 8 dedos en cada una vería "algo extraño"
> Lo que debemos evitar es que haya gente irracional que agreda física o verbalemente y no respete las ideologías agenas. No podemos hablar de amor al prógimo o amor Divino proliferando cosas como éstas.
> Por otro lado, efectivamente, la homosexualidad es tan vieja como la humanidad, recordemos que los griegos antiguos se hacían sabios teniendo relaciones homosexuales con gente mayor, incluso ingiriendo el semen del sabio mayor.
> Hoy la mercadotecnia ha descubierto que el homosexual es el mejor mercado que puede explotar, porque tiene el mismo nivel de ingresos que un heterosexual con la diferencia de que el primero vive para sí mismo, no tiene hijos que mantener, ni una esposa, entonces se convierte en un consumista en potencia. Es por ésto -creo yo- que hoy ellos mismos provocan que se abra la mente en los demás, para poder seguir con esta carrera consumista.
> Dicen que ser gay está de moda, no lo creo, creo que es más bien que la sociedad moderna necesita diversidad para su supervivencia económica y se ha vuelto, por ende, más abierta...
> No quiero aburrirlos so, aquí paro.



alguien utilizo mi clave yo no comparto esta idea, yo no la escribi, asi tigger uhuhu no critiques esto en mi que segun miscreeencias esta no es mi forma de pensar y quiero que sepas que soy netamente pero netamente heterosexual.

perdon tigger uhuhu pero tu y to somos dos tipos de creyentes muy diferentes, te respeto mucho gracias.


----------



## Laia

Se ha investigado muy poco la homosexualidad, pero la mayoría de estudios revelan que tiene un gran componente genético. Vaya, innato. Lo digo porque tengo nociones de neurofisiología y no porque sea gay, que no lo soy, ya que en otro thread hubo varios malentendidos...


----------



## POCHA

gracias por su respuesta laia


----------



## Laia

POCHA said:
			
		

> gracias por su respuesta laia


de nada 

De hecho, el cerebro es el órgano más sexual del cuerpo.


----------



## fenixpollo

Con tu persmiso, pocha, y con todo respeto, voy a traducir tu post al inglés.  La razón es porque el idioma común de estos foros es el inglés, y si abrimos un hilo en el foro de temas culturales en español, excluimos los foreros que no hablan el español. 
_With your permission, pocha, and with all due respect, I'm going to translate your post into English.  The reason is that it's the common language of these forums, and if we open a thread in the forum on cultural discussions in Spanish, we exclude the foreros who don't speak Spanish._


			
				POCHA said:
			
		

> I would like to know what the origin of this (homosexualism) is, respecting each and every one of the participants of this forum, without offending anyone.


 As tigger said above, isn't it "homosexuality", not "homosexualism"?

Here are two related threads: same-sex marriage; Juliet & Juliet

Laia, I don't understand why it matters whether you're gay.  If you stand up against homophobia, does that mean you're gay?  Since Oskar Schindler stood up against anti-semitism, does that make him a Jew?  The fact that you feel like you have to defend yourself and say "wait, I'm not gay" incenses me.    We don't care if you're Homer Simpson himself   ... you and your ideas are welcome here without the need to justify or defend yourself.... so don't pay attention to anyone wanting to label or judge you. 

If God created the world, then *the origin of homosexuality is God*.  The Bible says that God loves all people.  Therefore, God made homosexuals, and God loves homosexuals.

Feel the love, people!


----------



## Laia

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Laia, I don't understand why it matters whether you're gay. If you stand up against homophobia, does that mean you're gay? Since Oskar Schindler stood up against anti-semitism, does that make him a Jew? The fact that you feel like you have to defend yourself and say "wait, I'm not gay" incenses me.  We don't care if you're Homer Simpson himself  ... you and your ideas are welcome here without the need to justify or defend yourself.... so don't pay attention to anyone wanting to label or judge you.


 
Ok, I'll explain it to you. There was a thread where I supported, backed up the homosexuals in a very passionate arguments against nabi... then some people had sent me PMs asking me if I was gay just for my opinions...
I don't know if you understand what I mean... but just put yourself in my shoes a sec...
excuse my English, I do the best I can

I do feel like an idiot by having to say this (_wait, I'm not gay_), it incenses me too!!


----------



## belén

Well, in the language level, it is "homosexualidad" not "homosexualismo" in Spanish, confirmed by the Spanish Royal Academy,  I can imagine that in the English language it happens the same.

Belén


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I could be really glad if I can put in english my own opinion, but I can´t  do it by mi self yet... 
One day I'll can and that day I´ll return here and I'll do it


----------



## fenixpollo

Belén you're right.  I can only imagine that "homosexualism" might be the belief in homosexuality as a political system.  I imagine that it would have as a philosophical base the concepts of _brotherhood_ and _kindness to your fellow man_. 


			
				Laia said:
			
		

> I don't know if you understand what I mean... but just put yourself in my shoes a sec...


 Your English is very good Laia, and I understand your explanation, and I know exactly what happened. You don't have to say _anything_. If I had been in your shoes, I would have replied to those PMs by politely asking the person(s) to go to ___. 

Jen, forgive me for going off topic, but you know how passionate I get about intolerance.


----------



## astronauta

Mi contribucion a la charla es que no hay origen como tal como el origen de la agricultura en la historia dell hombre.
Es simplemente genetico, tal como el color de ojos o la diabetes.

La homosexualidad, como enfermedad, fue eliminada del libro de patologias humanas en la decada de los sesentas.

Existen muchas publicaciones cientificas que respaldan ese hecho.
Yo, personalmente, y para tus fines de investigacion, recomiendo almanaques medicos y cientificos.
-----------------------------------------------
My contribution to this topic is that there is no origin as such unlike the origins of agriculture in man's history.

It's simply genetic, as eye or skin colour.

Homosexuality, as a disease, was eliminated from the book of human patologies in the 60's.

There are plenty of cientific papers that back up this fact.
Personally, and for your research purposes,  I reccomend medical and cientific almanacs.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Astronauta:
Entonces, ¿existe un "gen" que tienen los homosexuales que los heterosexuales no tienen? de ser así ¿sabes cuál es?
Lo que yo sabía es que estaba casi descartada esa teoría
Y que más bien se atribuye a factores psicológicos o emocionales (Freud, padre ausente-madre castradora y otras) Pero obviamente mi conocimiento es poco, siempre hay alguien que ha investigado más


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Astronauta:
> Entonces, ¿existe un "gen" que tienen los homosexuales que los heterosexuales no tienen? de ser así ¿sabes cuál es?
> Lo que yo sabía es que estaba casi descartada esa teoría
> Y que más bien se atribuye a factores psicológicos o emocionales (Freud, padre ausente-madre castradora y otras) Pero obviamente mi conocimiento es poco, siempre hay alguien que ha investigado más


 
No es eso. Hay varias hipótesis, por ejemplo hay una sobre las hormonas sexuales, que afectan al embrión de distintas maneras (como norma general, en un principio el feto siempre es femenino, pero la liberación de hormonas masculinas -andrógenos- lo masculiniza). Otra hipótesis es que depende de la estructructura del cerebro. Por ejemplo, tamaños de estructuras cerebrales, dimorfismo cerebral... (no me acuerdo muy bien, a lo mejor lo estoy diciendo mal, pero la "main idea" es esta).

Las teorías de Freud no son contrastables científicamente, y concretamente las teorías que él tenía de la homosexualidad están superadas (él creía que era una enfermedad).

No es que los homosexuales tengan un gen que los haga ser homosexuales. Sino que los humanos tenemos una serie de genes que determinan en parte (todavía no se sabe cómo ni en qué medida) nuestra identidad y orientación sexual: tanto la heterosexual como la homosexual.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> No es eso. Hay varias hipótesis, por ejemplo hay una sobre las hormonas sexuales, que afectan al embrión de distintas maneras (como norma general, en un principio el feto siempre es femenino, pero la liberación de hormonas masculinas -andrógenos- lo masculiniza). Otra hipótesis es que depende de la estructructura del cerebro. Por ejemplo, tamaños de estructuras cerebrales, dimorfismo cerebral... (no me acuerdo muy bien, a lo mejor lo estoy diciendo mal, pero la "main idea" es esta).
> 
> Las teorías de Freud no son contrastables científicamente, y concretamente las teorías que él tenía de la homosexualidad están superadas *(él creía que era una enfermedad).*


 
 
En éste respecto estoy de acuerdo, pero creo que se sigue pensando que la homosexualidad en el varón es porque tuvo un padre ausente (claro que eso tampoco es como ley científica, habrá casos en los que hubo convivencia con el padre y aún así sea homosexual)
Saludos


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> creo que se sigue pensando que la homosexualidad en el varón es porque tuvo un padre ausente (claro que eso tampoco es como ley científica, habrá casos en los que hubo convivencia con el padre y aún así sea homosexual)
> Saludos


 
Y entonces... ¿qué pasa con los heterosexuales que tienen un padre ausente? Porque seguro que los hay también.

Y hay homosexuales con padre no ausente.

saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

No lo sé... por eso era mi pregunta...
pero también puede ser que la figura del padre aunque estuvo presente no cubrió las necesidades afectivas del niño. Y puede ser que en el caso de los heterosexuales se autoadjudicaron una figura masculina externa como modelo a seguir....
No lo se... la verdad es que estoy hablando sin tener bases sólidas, asi que mejor no sigo.
Laia, gracias por tu respuesta


----------



## astronauta

Tiger, Laia lo ha explicado muy bien. Freud es del año de la pera...

La gente (como cuando dices "se piensa") se se forma teorias influenciadas por muchos aspectos que no necesariamente estan probados, es, en muchos casos como una leyenda urbana. Y me recuerda a lo que _dicen_ sobre las personas que han muerto violentamente pasan a ser fantasmas...

Yo creo que si Pocha quiere una vision objetiva del tema tendra que recurrir a investigar evidencia cientifica.


----------



## nabi

hemos escuhado el punto de vista medico, genetico y cientifico.
he investigado y se dice que el homosexualismo surge de los problemas que la persona tuvo en el caso de un hombre con su padre y en el caso de la mujer con su madre, por consiguiente la persona busca llenar el vacio que dejo su padre con otro hombre o que dejo su madre con otra mujer, creo tambien que el homosexualismo tiene su consecuencia espiritual tambien la cual afecta la forma natural de un ser humano.
he notado tambien que la mayoria de veces que una persona tiene comportamientos homosexuales es a causa de violaciones o de abusos.
ejemplo si un padre violo a su hija la hija toma odio hacia el sexo masculino que le recuerda a su padre, y viceversa si una mujer viola a un hombre este empezara a buscar otros hombres para no volver a revivir el dolor del abuso.

creo en la herencia genetica la cual para mi es herencia espiritual.
ejemplo un papa es ladron, lo mas normal es que en el espiritu y en el alma su hijo vaya a ser ladron, para que esto se detenga la persona debe renunciar y romper con herencia almaticas y espirituales que afectan su vida.


----------



## Laia

Tigger, no te pienses que sé mucho más de lo que ya he dicho... se ha investigado poquito, ya nos iremos enterando de los avances...

saludos y de nada, hombre! jeje


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

nabi said:
			
		

> creo en la herencia genetica la cual para mi es herencia espiritual.
> ejemplo un papa es ladron, lo mas normal es que en el espiritu y en el alma su hijo vaya a ser ladron, para que esto se detenga la persona debe renunciar y romper con herencia almaticas y espirituales que afectan su vida.


 
Siguiendo esta lógica, entonces ¿los gays tienen hijos gays? Pero ¡cómo, si son gays! (Bueno, tambien hay casos de gays que por no autoaceptarse le tapan el ojo al macho con una pobre esposa e hijos engañados, lo sé) Pero la cuestión es que, según tu lógica, ¿los gays son hijos de gays?


----------



## Laia

Recordemos que la genética es 50% padre y 50% madre, y hay alelos recesivos y dominantes, etc, etc... no es tan sencillo, nabi.


----------



## ampurdan

I don't know if homosexuality is inherited or "learned"... But I don't see the point in ascribing such importance to this fact. What then? If it is genetic we can prevent them from donating semen, in order not to spread their "disease". And if it is "learned" (I don't have a better word), then they are "guilty" can remove those sick degenerates that pervert the children from society? (this is the officious doctrine of Mr. Ratzinger that we can read between the lines in his decision of not admitting gays as priests as a measure to prevent pederasty, wow, we see how serious is their celibacy). 

On the other hand, wether it is inherited or "learned", why do I care who my neighbour loves? Why would it be so terrible in having gay or lesbian children if they are happy with it?

Maybe it would be more interesting to know about the origin of... yes "homosexualism" in the sense of the gay movement. How do they begin to think that their sexual behaviour was as valid or good or indiferent as other people's?


----------



## nabi

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Siguiendo esta lógica, entonces ¿los gays tienen hijos gays? Pero ¡cómo, si son gays! (Bueno, tambien hay casos de gays que por no autoaceptarse le tapan el ojo al macho con una pobre esposa e hijos engañados, lo sé) Pero la cuestión es que, según tu lógica, ¿los gays son hijos de gays?



pues este factor aumenta la probabilidad, si te das cuenta los hijos reciben mucha herencia espiritual de sus padres la cual influye en su comportamiento, en el caso de los gays ellos no pueden tener hijos, por eso plantee diferentes escenarios en los cuales una persona puede empezar comportamietos homosexuales.


----------



## Laia

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Maybe it would be more interesting to know about the origin of... yes "homosexualism" in the sense of the gay movement. How do they begin to think that their sexual behaviour was as valid or good or indiferent as other people's?


 
I agree with you in this point, but I also think that it was necessary to discuss "leyendas urbanas" that are accepted for the society as "true", but that in fact, are easy to "poner en duda" (put in doubt? )... ahh help translating this! jejeje


----------



## zebedee

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> I could be really glad if I can put in english my own opinion, but I can´t do it by mi self yet...
> One day I'll can and that day I´ll return here and I'll do it


 
Tigger, no te preocupes.

El foro de Cultura es multilingüe. Puedes expresarsete en el idioma que tú quieras.

Cierto es que un gran porcentaje de foreros de todos los rincones del mundo se expresan en inglés pero en este foro no hay un idioma oficial.

Y siempre habrá otro forero amable (como Fenixpollo en este hilo) que ayudará a traducir tus pensamientos a otro idioma, si tú quieres.
No te sientas excluido/a de un debate por no poder expresarte en otro idioma.

Tigger, don't worry.

The Culture Forum is multilingual. You can express yourself in whatever language you wish.

While it's true that there are many foreros from all corners of the globe who express themselves in english there is no official language in this forum.

And there's always be a friendly forero (like Fenixpollo in this thread) who'll happily help you translate your thoughts into another language if that's what you want.

Don't let yourself feel left out of a debate for not being able to express yourself in another language,

Multilingual greetings,
zeb
Culture Moderator

Un saludo multilingüe,
zeb
Culture Moderator


----------



## gabytamorenita

en algunos casos si es por las razones que dice nabi, pero como en todo no hay que generalizar, porq por ejemplo hay personas que desde chicos sienten una atraccion por gente del mismo sexo, sin razon alguna, simplemente un(a) chava(o) ve a otra chava(o) y se le hace atractiva o le gusta, y pues no tiene razones, simplemente que le gusto, sin haber sido violada, o con un trauma de padres o algo asi. 

Por lo que siento que decir a ciencia cierta el origen de la homosexualidad es un poco dificil, sería como preguntarnos porq nos gusta el helado de chocolate, porq no el de fresa o vainilla, por decir un ejemplo tonto no??.


----------



## srsh

nabi said:
			
		

> hemos escuhado el punto de vista medico, genetico y cientifico.
> he investigado y se dice que el homosexualismo surge de los problemas que la persona tuvo en el caso de un hombre con su padre y en el caso de la mujer con su madre, por consiguiente la persona busca llenar el vacio que dejo su padre con otro hombre o que dejo su madre con otra mujer, creo tambien que el homosexualismo tiene su consecuencia espiritual tambien la cual afecta la forma natural de un ser humano.
> he notado tambien que la mayoria de veces que una persona tiene comportamientos homosexuales es a causa de violaciones o de abusos.
> ejemplo si un padre violo a su hija la hija toma odio hacia el sexo masculino que le recuerda a su padre, y viceversa si una mujer viola a un hombre este empezara a buscar otros hombres para no volver a revivir el dolor del abuso.


 
Mi mejor amigo es gay, y creció en una familia católica y unida con presencia total tanto del padre y la madre, en pocas palabras, creció en un hogar feliz, y él me comenta que desde su pubertad él se dio cuenta que se sentía atraido hacia los hombres y no hacia las mujeres, y esa preferencia no vino de algún trauma o violación, sino que esa preferencia viene de la misma manera que viene la preferencia del helado de chocolate sobre el de vainilla, tal y como lo comenta Gaby.


----------



## Talant

Thanks Laia for the info. It's good to hear from someone who knows.

If I understand you well, there are a few genes that increase the chances of being gay. So it can't be claimed that a repressive mother, a missing father,... is the cause of homosexuality. The cause has to be, at least in a non negligeable part, genetic.

Bye


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

ampurdan said:
			
		

> Maybe it would be more interesting to know about the origin of... yes "homosexualism" in the sense of the gay movement. How do they begin to think that their sexual behaviour was as valid or good or indiferent as other people's?


 
En México, ya antes de las revoluciones sexuales-sociales de los años 60's, se supo de movimentos gay.
La conocida zona rosa de la cuidad de México debe su origen a ello, pues era un lugar donde solían reunirse los intelectuales, en su mayoría homosexuales, a tener tertulias. Por eso el nombre de "rosa".
La represión fue tal que poco a poco obligó a éste grupo a volver al anonimato, donde talmpoco estaban a salvo. Hay un hecho famoso al respecto, llamado "la fiesta de los 41" que relata una fiesta gay y su respectiva represión.
El machismo en México también es grande y las ideas homofóbicas han señalado durante años al gay, pero el gobierno en últimas fechas ha promovido fuertes campañas antidiscriminación que incluyen a la homosexualidad.
La sociedad mexicana ahora es más tolerante, cada año amigos heterosexuales y homosexuales caminan juntos en la marcha del orgullo gay (gay pride). Es impactante ver a tanta gente reunida, pero el hecho de ver que muchos de los gays que asisten van acompañados por sus amigos que no lo son, incluso por sus padres, hermanos o familiares quienes los aceptan y quieren por lo que pueden dar afectiva e intelectualmente lo es todavía más. 
Es verdad que el camino aún es largo para que la ley en México pueda reconocer, como en muchos países, una unión civil y poder otorgar derechos legales a una pareja homosexual, pero hay gente que lucha por ello... quizá algún da lo logren


----------



## nabi

gabytamorenita said:
			
		

> en algunos casos si es por las razones que dice nabi, pero como en todo no hay que generalizar, porq por ejemplo hay personas que desde chicos sienten una atraccion por gente del mismo sexo, sin razon alguna, simplemente un(a) chava(o) ve a otra chava(o) y se le hace atractiva o le gusta, y pues no tiene razones, simplemente que le gusto, sin haber sido violada, o con un trauma de padres o algo asi.
> 
> Por lo que siento que decir a ciencia cierta el origen de la homosexualidad es un poco dificil, sería como preguntarnos porq nos gusta el helado de chocolate, porq no el de fresa o vainilla, por decir un ejemplo tonto no??.



alli es donde yo digo y estoy de acuerdo que hay una herencia genetica y espiritual, ya que desde la niñez se sienten con esta atraccion, en la iglesia en donde me congrego hacemos retiros de jovenes y muchas personas que han hido a estos retiros han practicado el homosexualismo, o son homosexuales, y el factor herencia es muy fuerte y en mi experiencia he visto que gran parte han surgido a raiz de abusos y abandono de padre o madre, es aqui en donde la identidad de los padres es demasiado importante, creo en lo que propones gabatamorenita, pero recordemos que el ser humano es tripartita espiritu, alma y cuerpo, y muchas cosas que son inexplicables para el cuerpo y para el alma tienen su respuesta en el espiritu.


----------



## Laia

Nabi, creo que lo que te falta entender es que la homosexualidad no es un problema. 
Por otro lado, el alma (o mente) está creada por el cerebro. Yo creo que el dualismo cartesiano alma-cuerpo (o mente -cuerpo) está superado en la actualidad, porque Descartes (si no me equivoco) creía que la mente y el cuerpo existían por separado y se mantenían en contacto por la glándula pineal, y ahora se sabe que no son 2 cosas separadas en contacto, sino que una cosa produce la otra... espero que entendáis más o menos a qué me refiero...

saludos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

nabi said:
			
		

> pues este factor aumenta la probabilidad, si te das cuenta los hijos reciben mucha herencia espiritual de sus padres la cual influye en su comportamiento, en el caso de los gays ellos no pueden tener hijos, por eso plantee diferentes escenarios en los cuales una persona puede empezar comportamietos homosexuales.


 
I have a very Big question to you.... 
If you, some day, have a gay son/daughter, is cuz you are gay too? Please don´t be offended, is a interesting thing. And what will you do? ¿Lo ocultarías, lo reprimirias y lo obligarías a ser infeliz, no lo querrías?
Please, I don´t wanna be stupid or upset is just a question and there is comming around your position in this topic. I want to be quite sure, I respect your think and knowkledge. That is, for me, no good and no wrong...
Por favor, no quiero molestarte es una pregunta que me hace eco en la cabeza, y es derivada de tu posición ideológica expuesta en estas páginas. Quiero repetirte que la *respeto*. Para mi no es buena ni mala


----------



## nabi

Laia said:
			
		

> Nabi, creo que lo que te falta entender es que la homosexualidad no es un problema.
> Por otro lado, el alma (o mente) está creada por el cerebro. Yo creo que el dualismo cartesiano alma-cuerpo (o mente -cuerpo) está superado en la actualidad.



laia lo que pasa es que he entendido que Dios trataba a las personas en sus tre zonas espiritu alma y cuerpo.

espiritu: puente que te conecta con Dios.
alma: emociones,conciencia,inconciencia,recuerdos,sentimientos etc...
cuerpo: todo lo fisico,quimico,morfologico, todo lo tangible en un cuerpo

creo en este principio de existencia debido  a *yo* creo lo que Dios me enseña en su palabra

*primera carta a los tesalonicenses: *"y el mismo Dios de paz os santifique por completo, y de todo vuestro ser, espiriu alma y cuerpo, sea guardado irrpensible para la venida de nuestro Señor Jesucristo".

asi como estos versiculos hay muchos mas, bueno estas son mis creencias y respeto la de los demas.

gracias laia.


----------



## srsh

Laia said:
			
		

> Nabi, creo que lo que te falta entender es que la homosexualidad no es un problema.


 
Laia, thats exactly what I was going to say. I totally agree... 

Mientras algunas de las personas que aqui postean ven la homosexualidad como una enfermedad para la cual hay que encontrar una cura, otros lo vemos simplemente como una preferencia particular de una persona, y analizamos el tema, tratando de encontrar una posible explicación/origen, no la cura a una "enfermedad".


----------



## Laia

ok nabi, y gracias a ti también por tu explicación de alma, cuerpo, espíritu.
Aunque creo que nos estamos yendo off-topic... jejeje


----------



## srsh

nabi said:
			
		

> asi como estos versiculos hay muchos mas, bueno estas son mis creencias y respeto la de los demas.
> 
> gracias laia.


 
Nabi, no me tomes la pregunta a mal, te la hago con todo respeto:

¿Tu postura ante la homosexualidad es porque en realidad es TÚ punto de vista o porque es lo que la biblia te dice que debes de pensar? ¿Si la biblia mencionara que no es mala la homosexualidad, entonces tú tambien opinarias que no es mala?


----------



## nabi

srsh said:
			
		

> Nabi, no me tomes la pregunta a mal, te la hago con todo respeto:
> 
> ¿Tu postura ante la homosexualidad es porque en realidad es TÚ punto de vista o porque es lo que la biblia te dice que debes de pensar? ¿Si la biblia mencionara que no es mala la homosexualidad, entonces tú tambien opinarias que no es mala?



la biblia para mi es la palabra de Dios, todo lo que dice ella es verdad, y yo lo creo y lo practico (pues mi intento cada dia el hacerlo), la palabra dice en la carta que el apostol pablo le escribe a los romanos (un pueblo que practico mucho el homosexualismo) lo siguiente:

Carta a los Romanos capitulo 1 versiculo 27 y 28" y de igual modo tambien los hombres, dejando el uso natural de la mujer, se encendieron en su lascivia unos con otros, cometiendo hechos vergonzosos hombres con hombres, y recibiendo en si mismos la retribucion debida a su extravio"

libro de levitico capitulo 18:22.no te acostaras con varon como si fuera una mujer porque es abominacion

asi hay mas versiculos, yo creo firmemente en lo que dice la palabra de Dios, hacer un supesto asi es completamente ilogico para mi porque eso hiria en contra de los principios de convivencia que Dios planteo para nosotros (es mi creencia muy personal no la impongo ni la pido que la compartan).

apocalipsis 22:19 dice: "y si alguno quitare de las palabras del libro de esta profecia, Dios quitara su parte del libro de la vid, y de la santa ciudad y de las cosas que estan escritas en este libro"

nada ni nadie puede cambiar lo que este libro dice ya que esta es la palabra de Dios

esta es mi creencia personal
hablas con mucha amabilidad y me haces buenas preguntas.


----------



## Laia

Nabi, 
sinceramente... ¿no crees que la Biblia debería actualizarse, o almenos adaptarse a nuestro siglo? Aunque tú defiendas que es la palabra de Dios, no deja de ser la palabra de Dios escrita por hombres... etc etc

Además ya nos estamos yendo off-topic completamente, porque estas citas que das no se refieren al origen de la homosexualidad o del homosexualismo, sino que simplemente juzgan la homosexualidad...


----------



## fenixpollo

¿Podemos dejar de usar "homosexualismo"? _No es una palabra._ 


			
				Diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua Española said:
			
		

> La palabra "homosexualismo" no está en el Diccionario.


 *La palabra correcta es homosexualidad.*


----------



## Laia

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ¿Podemos dejar de usar "homosexualismo"? _No es una palabra._ *La palabra correcta es homosexualidad.*


 
Hey fenixpollo!
I think that when we are talking about "homosexualismo" we are referring to the gay movement... or that's what I'd understood...


----------



## nabi

Laia said:
			
		

> Nabi,
> sinceramente... ¿no crees que la Biblia debería actualizarse, o almenos adaptarse a nuestro siglo? Aunque tú defiendas que es la palabra de Dios, no deja de ser la palabra de Dios escrita por hombres... etc etc
> 
> Además ya nos estamos yendo off-topic completamente, porque estas citas que das no se refieren al origen de la homosexualidad o del homosexualismo, sino que simplemente juzgan la homosexualidad...



con los textos explique porque no comparto y acepto la homosexualidad, la biblia esta actualizada incluso hay eventos del futuro que no se han cumplido pero bueno de esto no podemos hablar mucho en este thread, pero te digo que conoci hombres en la iglesia que fueron homosexuales, y yo siendo les hable y hoy tambien les hablo.

los hombres que escribieron la biblia fueron hombres inspirados por Dios, es como si tu le escribieras una carta a alguien que amas, que inspira cada palabra de tu carta el amor que tu sientes por esa persona, asi es Dios el le dio su Espiritu a cada uno de los escritores de la biblia para que escribieran cada palabra que alli esta escrita.

por favor les pido a los moderadores que no borren esto que puede servir para aclarar dudas o comentarios en este thread o e otros.

aclaro que estan son mis creencias muy personales, y no le pido a ninguno que las comparta pero si les pido con humildad que las escuchen.


----------



## nabi

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> ¿Podemos dejar de usar "homosexualismo"? _No es una palabra._  *La palabra correcta es homosexualidad.*



explica por favor  esto porque no entiendo la diferencia gracias fenix


----------



## nabi

no soy muy bueno en gramatica pero me gustaria que alguien me explicara la diferencia  de las terminaciones "dad" y "ismo"


----------



## astronauta

Lo que dice Nabi es muy respetable, siempre y cuando esa "no aceptacion" no se convierta en ataque o intento de curacion.

Laia, yo, sin embargo concuerdo mas contigo ya que la misma biblia tiene su propia version de otros temas cientificos probados, pero en fin.

Creo que habra que definir sobre el verdadero sentido de este hilo; movimiento homosexual me parece mas correcto ya que si vamos a discutir creencias personales e hipotesis sobre la homosexualidad no te quiero contar como se va a poner esto...


----------



## Alundra

nabi said:
			
		

> no soy muy bueno en gramatica pero me gustaria que alguien me explicara la diferencia de las terminaciones "dad" y "ismo"


 
-dad:  Para sustantivar un adjetivo:

Generoso ->> generosidad
Bueno ->> Bondad
Malo ->> Maldad
Homosexual ->> Homosexualidad

-ismo: Se añade a sustantivos abstractos, para señalar "sistema" o doctrina":

Socialismo
Cristianismo
Homosexualismo


Alundra.


----------



## fenixpollo

perdón por sonar intolerante (hablando gramaticamente)... es que en sí, "homosexualismo" no es una palabra. Si fuera una palabra, el sufijo -ismo le daría el significado de "creencia acerca de" o "movimiento de" 

Si la quieren aplicar al "movimiento homosexual", entonces tendremos que empezar a platicar sobre los derechos de los homosexuales bajo la ley y los esfuerzos que han hecho en varios países para crear un espacio político para su agenda.

En realidad, estamos platicando sobre el fenómeno o la característica de ser homosexual, lo cual se llama la homosexualidad.  

Todos Ustedes están diciendo que la homosexualidad tiene varias causas, entre ellos lo genético y lo ambiental.  Nabi está diciendo que la homosexualidad es anormal, inaceptable y prohibido por la biblia.  Laia y otros están diciendo que no están de acuerdo con eso.

Dudo que alguno de los dos campos logre convencerle al otro.


----------



## zebedee

nabi said:
			
		

> explica por favor esto porque no entiendo la diferencia gracias fenix


 
Fenix dice que si buscas la palabra "homosexualismo" en el diccionario, no existe. La palabra que sí que está en los diccionarios es "homosexualidad".
No es que haya una diferencia entre "ismo" y "idad" sino que, sencillamente, la palabra "homosexualismo" no existe. Es como decir "necesismo" en lugar de "necesidad", para darte un ejemplo un poco tonto.

Al margen de esto, se podría hablar de un "homosexualismo" referente a una doctrina o movimiento como por ejemplo "impresionismo" o "realismo" pero no ha llegado a los diccionarios todavía.


----------



## ampurdan

¡Hola! Que "homosexualismo" no existe todavía ha quedado suficientemente probado no sólo con los primeros comentarios de Fénixpollo y Belén, es que además es una palabra feísima. Probablemente quien primero la usó, confundió (inconscientemente) el hecho de ser homosexual, con la voluntad de reinvindicarlo y defenderlo frente una sociedad hostil y así ha nacido la palabra.

Yo la usé para intentar reconducir el debate hacia una cosa más fructífera que el simple intercambio de opiniones sobre el origen sociopsicogenético de la homosexualidad y dado que Fenixpollo había apuntado certeramente que "homosexualism" sería un movimiento político, yo he pensado usar la palabra _irónicamente_ también para abrir esa nueva brecha que no ha tenido demasiado éxito pese a la aportación de Tigger Uhuhu. A mí, si el movimiento gay se llama así o GLBT (gay/lesbian/bisexual/transexual) y no homosexualismo, por algo será. Disculpen si he contribuido a fomentar el enredo. 

Tigger, me parece muy bueno eso que se está haciendo en México, claro que la historia de la homosexualidad es muy larga en cada país, pero no es lo mismo cuando esta empieza a ser reivindicada publicamente y tampoco es lo mismo cuando el resto de la sociedad empieza a aceptarla como algo normal e incluso, trivial y sin digno de mención especial.

Siento no poder aportar datos de como se han guisado las cosas aquí en España. Sé que durante la dictadura franquista era un delito grave el trato homosexual. Hay un caso de un dirigente del movimiento GLTB que durante esa época confesó a su madre sus sentimientos y ¡¡¡ella misma lo denunció a la policía!!! Fue encerrado en prisión, no sé sin con cargos o no, y ahí fue torturado y sufrió trato muy vejatorio. Dice que después de eso no es capaz de tener una relación con nadie...

Bueno, afortunadamente, las cosas han cambiado en España. No sé como describir la situación. Aunque tengamos desde hace poco una legislación muy avanzada, tampoco es que seamos un país libre de prejuicios, la cosa va muy por sectores de población. No todo el mundo ve con buenos ojos a un homosexual, especialmente si responde a los cánones del "maricón de toda vida".


----------



## fenixpollo

ampurdan said:
			
		

> y dado que Fenixpollo había apuntado certeramente que "homosexualism" sería un movimiento político, yo he pensado usar la palabra _irónicamente_ también para abrir esa nueva brecha que no ha tenido demasiado éxito pese a la aportación de Tigger Uhuhu.


 Ese post era pura broma, amp.  Sugerí que el "-ismo" le daba a la homosexualidad el toque de movimiento político, y luego sarcásticamente sugerí que la plataforma política de ese movimiento sería "amor por el hombre" o "bondad para el hombre."  Traté de jugar con la palabras, y no hablaba en serio.

Pero de todas maneras, gracias por cambiar la dirección del hilo.


----------



## ilibeth

la homosexualidad no es genetica ya que los genes son xx o xy, que determinan el sexo de hombre o mujer (conocimientos básicos), además si fuera genetica sería aceptada como parte de la naturaleza humana dentro de la biblia, pero la biblia dice "varón y hembra Dios los creó", además afirma que "ni los afeminados ni los que se hechan con varones irán al Reino de los Cielos", lo que quiero decir es que la naturaleza humana y la Palabra de Dios concuerdan.


----------



## astronauta

Ilibeth, ese puede ser tu punto de vista personal mas no una verdad universal a la que todos suscribimos.


----------



## Laia

ilibeth said:
			
		

> la homosexualidad no es genetica ya que los genes son xx o xy, que determinan el sexo de hombre o mujer (conocimientos básicos), además si fuera genetica sería aceptada como parte de la naturaleza humana dentro de la biblia, pero la biblia dice "varón y hembra Dios los creó", además afirma que "ni los afeminados ni los que se hechan con varones irán al Reino de los Cielos", lo que quiero decir es que la naturaleza humana y la Palabra de Dios concuerdan.


 
Los cromosomas sexuales determinan el sexo de la persona y no su orientación sexual.
La Biblia no es más que un cuento.


----------



## Everness

ilibeth said:
			
		

> la homosexualidad no es genetica ya que los genes son xx o xy, que determinan el sexo de hombre o mujer (conocimientos básicos), además si fuera genetica sería aceptada como parte de la naturaleza humana dentro de la biblia, pero la biblia dice "varón y hembra Dios los creó", además afirma que "ni los afeminados ni los que se hechan con varones irán al Reino de los Cielos", lo que quiero decir es que la naturaleza humana y la Palabra de Dios concuerdan.



Let's not forget that some people argue that gender is a social construct and not just a biological imperative...


----------



## Everness

Laia said:
			
		

> La Biblia no es más que un cuento.



There's nothing wrong with stories. They allow us to make sense out of things. Check out this site on narrative therapy...

http://www.massey.ac.nz/~alock/virtual/narrativ.htm


----------



## Laia

Everness said:
			
		

> There's nothing wrong with stories. They allow us to make sense out of things. Check out this site on narrative therapy...
> 
> http://www.massey.ac.nz/~alock/virtual/narrativ.htm


 
Sí, sí, no hay nada malo con los cuentos... pero tú me dirás que pinta la Biblia en "el origen del homosexualismo" que es este thread... no necesita más publicidad, hombreeeee!! jajaja


----------



## the rock

Laia said:
			
		

> Los cromosomas sexuales determinan el sexo de la persona y no su orientación sexual.
> La Biblia no es más que un cuento.



con todo respeto la has leido has etudiado el tema del sexo y del homosexualismo dentro del los argumentos teologicos planteados en la palabra de Dios?

te invito con todo respeto a que la leas, despues de eso te podras llenar de argumentos claros y concisos para criticar el contenido de la palabra de Dios


----------



## Laia

the rock said:
			
		

> con todo respeto la has leido has etudiado el tema del sexo y del homosexualismo dentro del los argumentos teologicos planteados en la palabra de Dios?
> 
> te invito con todo respeto a que la leas, despues de eso te podras llenar de argumentos claros y concisos para criticar el contenido de la palabra de Dios


 
He cursado la asignatura de religión (católica) des de primero de primaria hasta segundo de bachillerato. Además fui a catequesis.


----------



## astronauta

El punto no es la valia -o falta de ella- de ningun cuento, sino el pisoteo que usualmente conlleva el catolicismo y otras religiones en contra de la homosexualidad (entre muchos otros temas) que raya, en muchos casos en la vejacion de los derechos humanos.

Comentarios sobre creencias religiosas son muy personales, y yo creo que dista mucho del proposito de esta charla, que creo yo, tiene tonos politicos y cientificos.


----------



## GenJen54

I kindly wish to remind everyone that the topic of this thread is the "Origin of Homosexuality."  This is not a discussion of whether homosexuality is *right or wrong. *

If the thread continues to veer off-topic, it will be closed.


----------



## siljam

En realidad, lo que opine la iglesia católica - o cualquier otra respecto de la homosexualidad no interesa. Los homosexuales no le prestan atención porque no van a abandonar su orientación sexual por lo que otros opinen, y los que no son homosexuales tampoco se interesan en el tema porque no les atañe. 
Los únicos que siguen insistiendo en el tema son los fanáticos anti-homosexuales cuyas opiniones son totalmente
irrelevantes.


----------



## astronauta

Bien dicho Sil y GenJen! Opino igual que vosotros.


----------



## Laia

Gracias GenJen, creo que estos recordatorios van muy bien!!


----------



## astronauta

Por favor Rock, yo no quiero que se cierre esta charla, te pido que abras otro tema.
---------------------------------------------------------------------

Aqui en Canada cada vez es mas concurrida la marcha gay, y como elo mencionaban de Mexico, cada vez asisten mas y mas familiares y amigos a apoyar.

Tambien me gusta que este tema se vea reflejado cada vez mas y mas en los programas de television y peliculas, lo cual antes era un mito.

Ahora el cine que refleja esta realidad es tan proligo que existen temporadas dedicadas a ello.


----------



## ampurdan

La supuesta palabra de Dios no tendría que ser usada para confundir a la gente. Las condenas de la homosexualidad en los distintos libros que las distintas confesiones han considerado el canon de sus escrituras sagradas obedecen a una concepción de las relaciones sexuales y familiares muy distinta de la moderna. ¡El que viva conforme a todas las reglas del Levítico que tire la primera piedra!


----------



## diegodbs

Laia said:
			
		

> Sí, sí, no hay nada malo con los cuentos... pero tú me dirás que pinta la Biblia en "el origen del homosexualismo" que es este thread... no necesita más publicidad, hombreeeee!! jajaja


 
Pues claro, Laia. Imagínate que para analizar los efectos del veneno sobre las personas, hubiera que leerse los síntomas descritos en Blancanieves cuando ésta mordió la manzana. 
La Biblia es un cuento que forma parte de nuestra cultura, pero un cuento. Yo lo tengo bastante claro: no hay dioses. Homosexuales: haced con vuestro cuerpo y con vuestra sexualidad lo que se os antoje.


----------



## srsh

En mi muy particular punto de vista las preferencias sexuales vienen en mayor parte de nacimiento, si bien es cierto que las experiencias por ejemplo en la infancia puedan afectar un poco, no son decisivas. Yo soy totalmente heterosexual, y aunque hubiera tenido una infancia rodeada de gays, tal vez en ese tiempo me hubiera hecho un poco de sus costumbres, pero al ir creciendo y ver la belleza de una mujer, definitivamente me daría cuenta de mi gusto por ellas. Lo mismo le pasa a los gays, independientemente del medio donde crezcan, llegan a una edad en que su cuerpo solito y sin la ayuda de nadie, les dictará si las mariposas en el estomago las sienten por su amiguita o por su amiguito del colegio.

Espero eso de la aceptación del movimiento homosexual siga como hasta ahora, mejorando con pasos agigantados, hasta que llegue el momento en que la comunidad entera los acepte, sin prejuicios, y no digo esto porque yo tenga tendencias homosexuales, sino porque conozco a muchos que sí las tienen y son excelentes amigos y ciudadanos, y me parece ilógico que aún haya gente que los vea como bichos raros.


----------



## astronauta

Srsh, auque no tienes por que justificarte (solo somos un nombrecito en una pantalla) eso de pasos agigantados es muy cierto, mira tu como ya en muchos paises esta union es legalmente permitida, siendo Inglaterra la utima esta presente semana.

Felicidades a todos los que ya pueden vivir sus vidas con la frente en alto!!


----------

